# need some advice on 06 goat



## MacPro (Oct 11, 2008)

hey guys wasup 

im 18 and ever since the 04 gto's came about ive always wanted one.
so now im working and have a chance along with the help of my parents to get one.
so this is what im looking at.

Cars.com: 2006 Pontiac GTO

ive seen it and even took a ride in it.
i do like it and at the time the odom said 39131.

now 22558 is what there asking but i was wondering what i should really be really paying for this?
what should i look for in terms of problems visually?

do any of you guys think that 39000 miles on a gto is too much? should i look for another one? i really like this one and its also close by to me.

its also a 2006 model. im going to get a insurance quote in a few days and once i get all that info down ill head back to the dealer to get a better price.
i think i should be paying around 20 grand or 19 500.

do you think i should grab extended warranty?
whats the 0-60 times on these because i have no ideal?

im gonna do some searching through the forums within the next couple of days to really get acclimated. 
but i appreciate any help you guys can give me.
thanks allot


----------



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

MacPro said:


> hey guys wasup
> 
> im 18 and ever since the 04 gto's came about ive always wanted one.
> so now im working and have a chance along with the help of my parents to get one.
> ...



The price is a little high but now much. The KBB is $22,200.00 for retail but most 2006 with that mileage where I live are selling for $21K or so. It is no longer under factory warranty that expired at 36K miles so you might want to consider getting a extended warranty. You can nego the price on that as dealers rape people on those. You do not know how it has been driven and that will give you peace of mind. High performance cars just cost more to operate and work on. I looked at the add you posted and it looks very nice. More then likely it is mostly highway mileage to put that many miles on a car in such a short time. 0-60 times. Motortrend said 4.7 on their test but most normal drivers can pull 5 seconds flat. Guys on this website pull sub 5s all the time stock. As far as visual problems looks for tire rub on the inside of the front tires and as in the past there was a problem but seems to have been fixed. The car is very solid. Good luck!!


----------



## MacPro (Oct 11, 2008)

GOATTEE said:


> The price is a little high but now much. The KBB is $22,200.00 for retail but most 2006 with that mileage where I live are selling for $21K or so. It is no longer under factory warranty that expired at 36K miles so you might want to consider getting a extended warranty. You can nego the price on that as dealers rape people on those. You do not know how it has been driven and that will give you peace of mind. High performance cars just cost more to operate and work on. I looked at the add you posted and it looks very nice. More then likely it is mostly highway mileage to put that many miles on a car in such a short time. 0-60 times. Motortrend said 4.7 on their test but most normal drivers can pull 5 seconds flat. Guys on this website pull sub 5s all the time stock. As far as visual problems looks for tire rub on the inside of the front tires and as in the past there was a problem but seems to have been fixed. The car is very solid. Good luck!!


thankyou for the advice goatee 

i will check for the tire rub
i also will mostlikely get warranty for 2 years.

i wanna get the price down to 19500 then add warranty.
my parents have bought a blazer from that same dealer and im really hoping i can get it down to that price then add on some warranty.

i will update as things go along.
thanks for all help:willy:


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

If you go for the warranty be careful with any Mods. that may void your coverage.


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

Hate to be bearer of bad news.... but how much driving experience do you have?

This is a 400hp, RWD monster, that takes a considerable amount of skill. Now.... it's by far one of the easiest cars to drive fast, and it loves powerslides, but this is NOT a good car to get if you're 18. It can go like stink, and has very high limits/capabilities. 

I have plenty of racing/driving experience, and was a little taken aback the first night I had mine. Maybe try something a little friendlier.... just a suggestion, as I'd hate to see a young driver added to the "wrecked GTO thread."

Now, before the hating starts, how many of us would give our own kid this thing as a first car? I'm just saying that if you want it, get some driving lessons before you even think of seeing what it's capable of... because believe me when I say that it's capable of much more than you can handle. A GTO has no problem breaking the rear loose at triple digit speeds, and 3rd gear powerslides are a absolute blast.... but way too easy to induce.

Anyway, just a word of advice. Look up your local TCRA, SCCA, SpeedVentures or NASA track events, and schedule some instruction if you want one/get one. It'll make you a better, safer, and faster driver.


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

Depending on tire/wheel combo, transmission choice, and most importantly drivers skill, it's capable of anything from 4.6-5 second sprints from 0-60.

1/4 comes in at anywhere from 12.9-13.6 and 97-109 mph.

Again, a lot of what-if's and variables, the most important being your skill.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

exwrx said:


> Hate to be bearer of bad news.... but how much driving experience do you have?
> 
> This is a 400hp, RWD monster, that takes a considerable amount of skill. Now.... it's by far one of the easiest cars to drive fast, and it loves powerslides, but this is NOT a good car to get if you're 18. It can go like stink, and has very high limits/capabilities.
> 
> ...


I seriously doubt this young man will be swayed by your editorial, but it was a good try…


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

PDQ GTO said:


> I seriously doubt this young man will be swayed by your editorial, but it was a good try…


Last time I gave advice like that.... and it wasn't taken... the car was totaled before the 1st payment came in the mail... lol. And I doubt that this case will be any different.

I totally understand wanting one.... hey.. I have one!

Just get some lessons kid. Before you start breaking the piggy bank for go-fast-bits, get some go-fast-lessons. If you think driving lessons are expensive, try tickets, insurance premiums and bodyshops. Even without medical costs, lessons win by a landslide, and it's performance part you can take with you to every future car you own.

It's a fact that some of the fastest cars on the road, have some of the slowest drivers behind the wheel.


----------



## MacPro (Oct 11, 2008)

thanks for the advice to all!!!

Well I learned how to drive around the age of 10.
Started driving to school even before I owned a permit yes it was illegal but I gained allot of expirence that way.

I currently drive a 06 dodge ram 2500.
Not as fast as a gto but allot of power for Any 18 year old.

I'm not planning on any mods because I doubt I'll be able to afford it.
But my only real mods would be cai and full headers and exhaust.

Hopefully I can get a good price first before anything.
Also please keep giving me advice I really want as much as I can get, it's a big step for me.
Thanks guys


----------



## OMENOUS (Aug 19, 2008)

if you get an auto watch for the 1-2 shift.. mine likes to step out about 2 feet... scares the hell out of everybody that rides with me... good times...


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

exwrx said:


> Hate to be bearer of bad news.... but how much driving experience do you have?
> 
> This is a 400hp, RWD monster, that takes a considerable amount of skill. Now.... it's by far one of the easiest cars to drive fast, and it loves powerslides, but this is NOT a good car to get if you're 18. It can go like stink, and has very high limits/capabilities.
> 
> ...


All great advise in the full post.... my 20 year old son doesn't get the GTO key unless I'm riding shot gun for the above reasons you wrote.



MacPro said:


> Well I learned how to drive around the age of 10.
> Started driving to school even before I owned a permit yes it was illegal but I gained allot of expirence that way.
> 
> I currently drive a 06 dodge ram 2500.
> Not as fast as a gto but allot of power for Any 18 year old.


My 36 years of holding a license to operate various types of motor vehicles and the 4 years my dad slipped me the keys before I turned 16.... say, keep driving that tank for now. 

There's been too many young adults that have wrecked and adversely driven up insurance rates on our GTO's as the price of the car has gone down. Maybe you'll be the exception to the statistics, but the odds aren't in your favor...... get some real driving experience like exwrx posted and learn some sheet metal crunchin lessons of driving on and beyond the edge of a lesser car 1st or the potential ownership of a GTO might end way too soon....


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

:agree

I've wrecked a few things in the process... so unless you can afford to lose it, don't even think about racing/pushing it. 

In regards to mods, your suspension is the weakest part of the GTO. Get the suspension addressed first, as riding the bumpstops isn't making you fast.


----------



## MacPro (Oct 11, 2008)

thanks guys
i have no intention in racing the gto or illegally drag racing anywhere.
thats not my kind of thing to be honest.

i rarely travel with anyone but myself when i drive and even if i do have anyone else with me i cant remember the last time ive carried peers of my own.
they tend to be distractions when driving.

anyways i should be getting an insurance quote monday or today for that matter.
hopefully it will be good news and will allow me to take another step towards getting my goat.

please keep the advice flowing i want to hear all opinions.
thanks!


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

MacPro said:


> thanks guys
> i have no intention in racing the gto or illegally drag racing anywhere.
> thats not my kind of thing to be honest.


Having the power a goat has on tap is a very hard thing to resist when some asshat pulls along side and throws you a few revs.... it only takes one lapse in better judgment for bad things to happen.... so, good luck and B smart.


----------



## MacPro (Oct 11, 2008)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> Having the power a goat has on tap is a very hard thing to resist when some asshat pulls along side and throws you a few revs.... it only takes one lapse in better judgment for bad things to happen.... so, good luck and B smart.


very true great advice.
im still waiting on the insurance quote. im hoping i will find out tommrow so i can head to the dealer friday and get the paper work done.


----------



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

MacPro said:


> thanks guys
> i have no intention in racing the gto or illegally drag racing anywhere.
> thats not my kind of thing to be honest.
> 
> ...


I do not know about anyone else but this guy seems pretty mature for his age. The way he explains himself makes me think he has his head on straight. With that said when I was 18 years old I was driving at Ford Escort baby. 1.6 liter v4 4 speed. I could never get it going too fast as it would vapor lock during the summer. Good times still having your first car!!


----------



## MacPro (Oct 11, 2008)

GOATTEE said:


> I do not know about anyone else but this guy seems pretty mature for his age. The way he explains himself makes me think he has his head on straight. With that said when I was 18 years old I was driving at Ford Escort baby. 1.6 liter v4 4 speed. I could never get it going too fast as it would vapor lock during the summer. Good times still having your first car!!


thanks goatee

now im starting to get a bit angry with this metlife insurance group.
my father left them 2 messages since monday and left them one yesterday as well.
now today i even called 2 times myself, both the 1800 number and the agents number and just keep getting answering machine.
this is the only thing holding me back until i can head back to the dealer and really get figures and numbers going. i dont want to start any paper work without knowing what i might pay.confused

anyways my truck just hit E today and i put 15 bucks in it im struggling to pay for gas in this thing.

any of you guys know of any tips on how i can talk the dealer down on getting the gto for around 19000?
theyve had that car for 3 months. im also aiming for 2 year warranty. i dont wanna spend anymore then 25000.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If you have a trade in, negotiate your best price before the trade in. Also have your financing arranged before you go in so you're talking cash money for the car. They tend to give a better price if they don't have to deal with any of that.
Don't let on that you want the car too bad, if they know you love it, they will stick to their price harder, find all the faults you can and point them out, him-haul around a bit saying your not sure if this is the right one or not, they will usually drop their price a bit to entice you into buying.


----------



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

MacPro said:


> thanks goatee
> 
> now im starting to get a bit angry with this metlife insurance group.
> my father left them 2 messages since monday and left them one yesterday as well.
> ...


I would start looking at other insurance companies if they are not returning your call. There are so many places out there to choose from. Allstate out here is CA just lowered their rates across the board 25%. I do not see how you would not get the car for under $25K. Most extended warranties for 2 years are around $1,000 with a $100 deductable and you can nego those. Car dealers make more money off those then cars sometimes so they have room to nego. Getting a 06 GTO for $19K from a dealer seems pretty unlikely unless the car is damaged. I would look to pay $21K for the car.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Personally, I do not like doing business with 800 numbers. With many of these companies you are dealing with multiple agents. OFTEN times one agent's quotes are different than an others. I found this out many years ago with Progressive when my eldest son was going on his own policy. You are subject to double talk, potential ill informed advice to you, and over the phone, you get a quote. Then, your policy comes in the mail with the first premium due. 

The policy reads the same as you requested but the premium is higher. This happened to me when I set up my son's policy. I dropped them right away. I then and got an independent agent who just by chance happened to represent Progressive. The quote he gave me was cheaper than any quotes I got on the phone. 

My .02 ......avoid 800 hot lines and subjecting yourself to being at the "mercy" of multiple agents who don't know you and avoid the he said she said game. Deal with an independent agent face to face when beginning an insurance policy.


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

Where are you located? I might know a dealership willing to work with you.

Also, for 19-22K you can find amazing condition private party GTO's. If you get financing through a bank, a private party sale might be the ticket. I had mine listed recently for that price range, but changed my mind.


----------



## MacPro (Oct 11, 2008)

ok so i got the quote back today.
with me on the insurance as well as the other 4 cars in the household it comes out to be 2900 semi annually.
so 5 cars in total with the gto and me being newly added.

i did check the car out again at the dealer.
there are a few nicks and scratches on the front bumper and right under the headlight when looking from the side it has like a piece of plastic thats kind of hanging off or not sitting flush.
its like that on the left and right side. i should of taken a picture and uploaded it.

this car isnt in the best of condition.
but what gives me a good peace of mind is that its with a large dealer rather then some mom and pop buisness.
im just assuming that the larger dealers might be more trust worthy?

anyways im deffinetly not paying even 21500 for this because i will walk and look somewhere else.


i checked for wheel rub and didnt see any signs of that.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

MacPro said:


> ok so i got the quote back today.
> with me on the insurance as well as the other 4 cars in the household it comes out to be 2900 semi annually.
> so 5 cars in total with the gto and me being newly added.
> 
> ...


The piece not sitting flush you described is the bumper not secured to the fender. There is a small clip about the size of a toothpick that is molded into the bumper. If that piece is broken, there is no replacing that tiny clip. To "properly" fix this, a new bumper needs installed. Its a shoddy design and a swift bump to that area can break that joint. The bumper can be married to the fender with plastic welded or epoxied from under the bumper but getting to it is a pain. Many GTOs have this problem. 

Larger dealer more reputable than a small mom and pop? Larger dealers have a larger volume to deal with. Many of those cars come from auctions. A lot of those auctions are dumping grounds. You can get a great car or a dog from both a mom and pop or from a larger one. It depends on how that car was treated by the previous owner. A used car warranty is wise. As far as trustworthy? I don't trust any of them. Pay close attention to how the car is described to you, if you notice a bunch of BS coming out of the salesman's yap, you can judge how reputable he can or may not be. Take that VIN to a Pontiac dealer and get a GMVIS.


----------



## MacPro (Oct 11, 2008)

so today i was very dissapointed as i went to a dealer where they had a 06 black on black gto with less ten 13000 miles.
it was in amazing condition clean interior.
only to be heart broken that it got sold yesterday.
i waited all day patiently only to be heatbroken.

it sold for 19700.
the buyer left a 10000 dollar deposit.

but anyways i got to turn it on and sit in it, the belts made a squeaking noise.
which was suprising for a car that has less then 13000 miles.

now i guess im gonna check out the other dealer with the gto for 39000 miles.

anyone think thats too much miles? for a gto?


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

The squeaking noise is a tensioner problem... most likely. A lot of LS/GM engines suffer from this annyoing prbolem. Nothing some lube, and re-adjustment can't fix. Service should be able to take care of it within 30 min.


----------



## MacPro (Oct 11, 2008)

exwrx said:


> The squeaking noise is a tensioner problem... most likely. A lot of LS/GM engines suffer from this annyoing prbolem. Nothing some lube, and re-adjustment can't fix. Service should be able to take care of it within 30 min.


thats what the dealer dude said.

i pray that this gto doesnt get sold because let me tell you i will WILL buy that one.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

Good luck but rember black will look horiable the older the car get but it Shine up really good but dark or vary virbant colors do (fearri red)


----------



## MacPro (Oct 11, 2008)

visted another dealer today and they had a red 06 gto with 17inch rims 6 speed and black interior with less then 10k miles.
it looked awesome.

drove about an hour to go check it after calling them asking if it was still available.
as soon as i got there a salesman said someone left a downpayement on it this morning.
now this really sucks as im finding good deals but everytime i get to them there gone which really sucks, talk about breaking my heart and stepping on it.

now the pontiac dealer who is suppose to be looking for gto's for me through "gmac" said they found 7.
now i went there today and the guy only showed me 2 cars im like wtf?
they were overpriced with allot of miles and not even what i told him what i wanted.
i also and still dont understand why he showed me 2 cars when he said they had 7?
why is he bull****ting me? anyways its not looking good for him, it seems like every other sales place ive been to thats outside of gm has been much better then the 2 gm dealers ive been too already.
so i told him this isnt what i want and he said monday the "gmac" sites will open up and there will be more.
so now i guess ill wait till then.
atop that the pictures he didnt evens show me any pictures of the cars they had. he exepecting me to basically buy the car if i want it without seeing it first hand which to be honest is a ****ing joke.

now the reason why im not giving up with this guy is because i havent seen anything that i dont like of what i want. so i will wait until then.

after that im marching right out and continue my search.
in the mean time i will call back the dealer i visted today to see if the person who left the deposit is taking the car still and i will also call the other dealer who had the gto with 13000 miles.

it sucks so much to find cars that are basically what i want only to find out they have deposits on it or someone already beat me to it.
if i cant get the goat I WANT i wont buy any goat in deperation ill just save my money and wait till i can get one.

there is also another goat about 80 miles away but i need my parents to tag along on the trip so they can see as well and we can get paper work going etc. the gto they have has about 8k and there asking 22k.

the search continues.


----------



## MacPro (Oct 11, 2008)

anyone know if buying insurance on a red goat would be more then insurance on a black goat?

just wondering if color makes a difference when insuring the car.
i alreaady have a quote for a black one so if the red does raise the cost i wont consider it as much.

thanks


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

MacPro said:


> anyone know if buying insurance on a red goat would be more then insurance on a black goat?
> 
> just wondering if color makes a difference when insuring the car.
> i alreaady have a quote for a black one so if the red does raise the cost i wont consider it as much.
> ...


Red is more expensive because its the fastest color.....


----------



## MacPro (Oct 11, 2008)

just left a 500 dollar retainer on this guy
Cars.com: 2006 Pontiac GTO

what you think?

i wanna get it for 21k is that possible?
even 22?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Retainer? You mean deposit? The color looks like Spice Red to me. If they want to move that car, 22K is possible, even 21K. You may have to work for it, just don't come off as too anxious. My wife and I looked at an 06 spice red with 3100 on it for 26.5 and when I mentioned 21K the owner was ready to negotiate a deal. She chose not to buy it so we didn't pursue it, but when I mentioned 21K I wasn't refused. Maybe this dealer will do the same for you.

If they are asking 23.9 they have room to work with.


----------



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

MacPro said:


> just left a 500 dollar retainer on this guy
> Cars.com: 2006 Pontiac GTO
> 
> what you think?
> ...


I like the mileage alot better then the last one you were looking at. They have it listed as "Torrid Red" but the picture looks like "Spice Red metallic". Either way the color will have not affect on the cost of insurance. Did you drive the car? If you can get that car for $22K I would be all over that. Also check the 'in service date' so you know how many months you have left on the factory warranty. Good luck!!


----------



## MacPro (Oct 11, 2008)

arright so i settled on getting the black gto 06 6speed.
about 39k miles for 19.5k.
with tax and 2 year warranty i wanted totaled out to under 24k.
here are the pictures 
it needs to be washed before i pick it up saturday. im excited.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Sweet looking ride there buddy. Congrats. :cheers


----------



## Copasetic (Oct 20, 2008)

Nice man.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Have them remove their advertising from the trunk. It will make for a nicer look.


----------



## wooddaniel (Oct 30, 2008)

I just bought an 06 with 12k Miles for 19,500. You can talk them down. The dealership probably paid around 16k or so for it at an auction or they ripped someone off that traded it in. Don't settle for anything higher than 22K with the warranty IMO. Unless you already signed for everything.


----------



## MacPro (Oct 11, 2008)

wooddaniel said:


> I just bought an 06 with 12k Miles for 19,500. You can talk them down. The dealership probably paid around 16k or so for it at an auction or they ripped someone off that traded it in. Don't settle for anything higher than 22K with the warranty IMO. Unless you already signed for everything.


i did sign already.
i paid 19.5 for it
with tax warranty all other fees ened up just short 23.5

they were asking 22.5 for it.
we did offer 18k then they said 20k but didnt budge till we got 19.5.
they didnt wanna do 18 for it because they had other intrest as well.

i also waited a good 2 weeks before i finally finished off all work, the dealer was stubborn and i also wanted to get into a gto.

i tried my best.


----------



## wooddaniel (Oct 30, 2008)

MacPro said:


> i did sign already.
> i paid 19.5 for it
> with tax warranty all other fees ened up just short 23.5
> 
> ...



As long as you are happy with the car and can afford it that is what matters. I just hate car dealerships. They know they can rip you off because if you don't buy it, some other poor guy will come and pay what they are asking for it. Mine came out to 20K and some change out the door (I bought GAP insurance.) Be careful with the car, they are awesome machines. you will enjoy it.


----------



## GTO_916 (Nov 5, 2008)

Hay man with an odometer reading like that try to talk them down a bit to at least 20k because I was going to get a 06 GTO with 9475miles on it for 20k but i dont got the credit. So I kno that you kan get it for less. Also Find out how much they bought it for because they kould have got it from a private owner for about $15k-$18k. My brother worked at a dealership for a while so he helped me find stuff like this out. Just do ur research on the car and dont be afraid to ask the dealer questions. look on kbb.com for good comparisons and dont forget that the 05 also has the 6.0 V8 LS2 like the 06. So dont limit yourself too much with the 06.


----------



## RuSsMaN50 (Oct 27, 2008)

also dont limit yourself to just KBB.com look at EDMUNDS they have whats called the true value because KBB is the _suggested retail value  so that means what they think the value should be. good luck man!

ATL GOAT HERDER_


----------

